# Texas State Record Catfish - WOW!



## nodakoutdoors.com

New state record catfish. Supposely 140 lbs. caught in Lake Texoma. They say that catfish this big are well over 100 years old.

Wow - I'm speechless.......


----------



## Pluckem

Whats really amazing is that they kept the fish alive and it is now in a large aquarium. Im not sure where though.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

i might just be skeptical but that sure does look photoshopped to me. the chum on the left seems to be faking it. check your sources i would like to know if this is real


----------



## Leo Porcello

I wonder how many people that thing ate!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

There's a lot of articles on it. Search for the Texas state record catfish in google and you'll find plenty.

It's real.


----------



## T Shot

That would be a hell of a job if it was a photoshop image, and I know a thing or two about photoshop.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yep it looks too good to be fake. Not sure what I would do if I saw that monster on the end of my line.


----------



## zdosch

porkchop.......i don't think any of us have fished with 1/8 inch rope before! :lol: but i got that email probably 10 days ago and i was just in awe! they must have had to hook it up to an atv winch or something to bring that beast in!!

dosch


----------



## Leo Porcello

Is that what they were using? I guess they were planning on catching a big one. Hope they were not in a canoe!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson

The guy who caught the fish, called the other guy on his cell phone. Didn't think he could land er' solo. The fish is real and it is very old.

Catfish are like bullheads, tough to kill. They can live out of water for quite awhile. I'm guessing they don't get that big in the RED.


----------



## Ron

Hey All,

I just came across this link from another site and thought I might share a bit of information.

The fish in that picture is actually Silurus glanis, also known as a "European Wels". I highyl doubt it was caught in texas and if it was, being that it is a non-native species, it isn't a record fish for texas. If you want some pictures check this link:
http://members.rott.chello.nl/tmarapengopie/meerval.htm

Now, something with more truth, a new potential record blue catfish from Texas:
http://espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/s/f ... khead.html

Enjoy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Thanks for the clarification. But I swear the articles I read matched up as the same angler.

Either way...they're big kitties. 8)


----------



## PJ

What the **** do they use for bait? Kittens? Holy $hit!


----------



## Eric Hustad

Ugly suckers....


----------



## fishhook

wonder how nasty a guy would smell after holding that thing for pictures.....uck


----------



## texasguy

Being from texas, i have fished lake fork and many other large texas lakes. i have caught some fish well over 60 pounds and have lost bigger.
there is no way you can catch a wels in texas. period

however, in the river danube some individuals have been caught weighing in at a jaw dropping 700 pounds.

im sure they used a dog or a small child for bait.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Texasguy, have you fished Texoma before? I'm not too familiar, except I saw it referenced in a movie about noodling. Anyway, how easy would it be for a tourist to take a few poles out there and see what he gets?


----------



## texasguy

You know, I have never really gotten into noodling, something about stickin your hand in a dark whole with god knows whats lurking in there, I think the reason why I dont do it is because my great grandaddy did it for about 20 years I guess until he stuck his hand into a snapping turtle's mouth and ripped his ring finger off. took his wedding ring too.

anyway yes, i have fished texoma. it is a pretty good lake.(you really have to have a boat to fish it though)

I guess theres a few docks and what have you?

you got a boat?

most of the big fish that come out of texoma are flatheads, not wels.
I camped out there one night and caught about 10 channel cats and hefty blue cat and a few flatheads all on shad and cut shad.


----------



## wtrfwlr

The dude on the left, were is his right arm???? Does he have it in the fish's gills?? i hope to hell he doesn't have his arm in that big guys mouth!!! OUCH


----------



## Matt Jones

I just watched a show where guys were catching big catfish in the amazon....they were friggin' HUGE! Plus they were colored really cool.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Chris Hustad & Everyone,

Fake story!

It is really a snapshot that Dutch angler Lucas Van Der Geest posted of himself with a 187-pound catfish allegedly pulled from Italy's Po River.

http://xvella.free.fr/html/eng/photos/0 ... 000713.htm

http://www.vacationstogo.com/images/ports/maps/1049.gif

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/catfish.asp*


----------

